
My First Startup Is Live on Product Hunt - uyouthe
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/rhittm
======
mtmail
This should fit in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) but
with a better title. And I don't understand what producthunt adds in value if
you're looking for feedback on HN.

    
    
      title = Show HN: Rhittm – your posts are always on time.
      url = https://rhittm.netlify.com/

